
The race is on to dominate quantum computing - jonbaer
https://www.economist.com/business/2018/08/18/the-race-is-on-to-dominate-quantum-computing
======
growlist
You've reached your article limit

------
georgeecollins
I think that a startup wants to be able to "hibernate" indicates that they are
aware that this is in a hype cycle which will deliver disappointing short term
results.

